# Ein Paar Sätze zu Illegalen Raubkopien



## Markus (16 Juni 2003)

Jeder der Programmiert (Sei es SPS oder was anderes) weiß das Softwareentwiklung Geld kostet! Die Entwickler müssen auch von etwas Leben und machen das nicht nur zum Vergnügen!

Deshalb habe ich absolut kein Verständniss dafür wenn Gewerbetreibende bei ihrer Arbeit Illegale Software verwenden!

Bei Schülern und Studenten die sich die Software ohnehin nicht kaufen würden/könnten, sieht die Sache meiner Meinung nach anders aus. Schlieslich Profitieren auch die Softwarefirmen später wenn sich der Schüler/Student im Beruf das Produkt kauft das er kennt...

Es muss gesagt sein das die Ganze Sache deswegen nach wie vor illegal bleibt! 

Sollte hier jemand ein Topic finden das ihm nicht gefällt möge er sich bei mir melden: markus@powertronik.de


----------



## Aragorn (1 Oktober 2003)

Da muss ich widersprechen. Ich finde auch Raubkopien von Leuten die sich die Software nicht kaufen würden höchst bedenklich.
Ich selbst habe schon in Konkurenz zu Arbeitslosen gearbeitet die mit x.tausend Euro teurer Software gearbeitet haben.
Wenn man selbst freiberuflich im gleichen Projekt arbeitet, 
keine Staatsknete bekommt und sich auch noch die Software kauft kommt man sich echt verar***t vor. Nebenbei entzieht einem das die ganze Verhandlungsbasis wenn andere (fast) umsonst das gleich machen (können).

Raubkopien sind Diebstahl! 
Immerhin gibt es von vielen Firmen Studentenversionen die günstiger sind, ist ja nicht so das es keine Möglichkeit gäbe.

Sonst könnte ja auch jede Firma sagen, wir würden uns die Software nicht kaufen, also können wir sie ja kopieren.
(Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die nichtbezahlung von externer Software in Unternehmen auch oft ein Hinweis darauf das auch die interne Software (also die Entwickler) schlecht bezahlt werden).


----------



## Markus (3 Oktober 2003)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder der Programmiert (Sei es SPS oder was anderes) weiß das Softwareentwiklung Geld kostet! Die Entwickler müssen auch von etwas Leben und machen das nicht nur zum Vergnügen!
> 
> Deshalb habe ich absolut kein Verständniss dafür wenn Gewerbetreibende bei ihrer Arbeit Illegale Software verwenden!



???


----------



## Zottel (4 Oktober 2003)

> Jeder der Programmiert (Sei es SPS oder was anderes) weiß das Softwareentwiklung Geld kostet! Die Entwickler müssen auch von etwas Leben und machen das nicht nur zum Vergnügen!
> Deshalb habe ich absolut kein Verständniss dafür wenn Gewerbetreibende bei ihrer Arbeit Illegale Software verwenden!


Mmmh..
Im Prinzip stimme ich Dir zu. Wenn es aber um Programmiersoftware für SPS geht (oder andere Automatisierungskomponenten wie Frequenzumrichtr, HMIs, Regler etc.),  machen die Entwicklungskosten der Software nur einen Bruchteil der Entwicklungskosten der Hard- und Firmware aus. Die Entwickler (die dazu angestellten Menschen) des Herstellers leben auch nicht von den Einnahmen aus dem Verkauf.
Ferner ist es für grössere Gewerbetreibende oftmals möglich, die Software auch umsonst zu bekommen. Wenn bei mir ein Vertreter erscheint, stellt sein Produkt vor und erwähnt, dass seine Programmier-, Parametrier-, Software (x)xxx,-EUR kostet, sage ich ihm: "Dies ist ein Hindernis, Ihr ansonsten interessantes. Produkt überhaupt einzusetzen. Wir hätten vielleicht einen Anwendungsfall. Wenn das gut funktioniert, könnten sich neue ergeben. Aber wenn ich dazu die Software in Höhe von 1/5 bis 5x Hardware rechne, wird es uninteressant." Daraufhin ist mancher bereit, die Software so abzugeben. Was noch fehlt (zur Rechtssicherheit) ist, dass er namens seiner Firma erklärt, dass er das offiziell tut und jegliche Nachforderungen ausschließt.
Insgesamt ist hier wieder der größere im Vorteil, der entweder in dieser Art Druck ausüben kann oder soviele Geräte hat, dass die einmaligen Softwarekosten Peanuts sind.
Im Nachteil ist der kleine, der Service oder Ingenieurleistung anbieten will und und für eine Fülle für beim Kunde vorhandenen oder von verschiedenen Kunden gewünschten Marken Software benötigt.


----------



## Limbo (17 Oktober 2004)

1. Industriekunden bekommen sowiso den grö0ten Rabatt.
2. Bei großen Projekten unterliegt es dem Verhandlungsgeschick, sogar ein vollausgestattetes PG mitgeliefert zu bekommen. Bezahlen tut es der Kunde, direkt oder indirekt, sowiso.

Unsere Anlagen kosten zwischen 2 und 6 Mio €, da  ist bei Bedarf immer ein aktuelles PG mit drinn. 

Ansonsten kann ich den Argumenten von Mrkus und Aragon beipflichten.
Beide haben Recht, zum Üben und Lernen habe ich bedingtes Verständnis für Raubkopieen. Für das Geldverdienen mit Raubkopieen allerdings nicht.

Üben und Lernen kann man aber auch recht gut mit preiswerter Shareware, und einer Soft-SPS. Dabei stört es auch nicht, wenn die Programme auf ein AG, aber nicht auf ein PG übertragbar sind. 

Wer im Betrieb ein PG mit legaler Software hat, und zu Hause an seinem PC mit der Orginal Soft üben, testen oder erweitern will, muß mit dem Einverständnis seines Chefs, - zumindest die Lizenzdiskette hin-und hertragen.

Limbo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Oktober 2004)

@Markus

bezüglich des Threadtitels wollen wir heute mal spitzfindig sein.   

Was ist den eine 'legale' Raubkopie?   

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle

PS: Schon x mal gelesen aber erst heute aufgefallen.


----------



## Limbo (21 Oktober 2004)

Wer hat denn etwas über 'legale' Raubkopie geschrieben?  

Limbo


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

Der Beitragstitel lautet 'illegale Raubkopien' und das ist so wie der 'weiße Schimmel' oder 'böse Schwiegermutter'.


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (21 Oktober 2004)

:roll:


----------



## Markus (22 Oktober 2004)

ich denke alle wissen was gemeint ist...


----------



## Heinz (2 November 2004)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich spricht Markus ein sehr heikles Thema an.

Der Gewerbetreibende geben viel Geld für die UPDATES ausgeben. Die "Raubkopierer" gehen mit Mondpreisen auf dem Markt und bekommen so Aufträge, weil sie diese Kosten nicht haben.   

Es sollte jeder auch Lizenzen haben, für die Software, die er anbietet und mit der er arbeitet.

@Limbo
Bei Großprojekten sind die PG's und Lizenzen mit drin. Klaro
Das ist der Verhandlungs- und Projektbonus....


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

*Raubkopie*

alles Blödsinn.
Hat schon einmal einer versucht mit einer Step5 Raubkopie eine Klöckner-Möller zu Programmieren ? Da hier Hardware nur mit DER Software läuft, gehört diese gefälligst (Umsonst) dazu. Anders sieht es beim PC aus, da kann ich meine PC Software auf jedem PC laufen lassen!! 
Aber Siemens hat selbst bald (mit dem S7 System) Bill Gates übertroffen.
Kauft ich eine S7 mit Software und erweitere ich nach einer Zeit, sagt mir die Software -geht erst ab Version XXX. Also neue Software kaufen ??? Glückwunsch. Das Schaft nicht mal Bill.


----------



## zotos (11 Mai 2005)

Ich stimme dem Gast zu. Und verwende da her CoDeSys  :lol:


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich finde die Preise sind eine Frechheit, man kauft z.B. ein OP von der Firma XYZ und schon muß man 400€ mit einplanen für Software. So und wenn man zu Hause z.B. mit S7 ein Projekt weiterbearbeiten möchte müßte man sich die Software kaufen. So ich gebe zu, in der Firma arbeite ich mit gekaufter Software, zu Hause mit Cracks, und zum Ausprobieren ziehe ich mir Software aus dem Netz, wobei manche Sachen das Geld nicht wert sind.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
das sind Programme die so aufgearbeitet sind das Dongel, Lizensabfragen usw. umgangen werden, oder es gibt einen Keygenerator dazu, wobei man einem Programm vorgaukelt man hat das Programm rechtmäßig erworben.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2005)

Hi Gast, 
dann kann ich mit einer älteren Software Version (V5.1)die neuen oder nicht alle CPU nicht programieren ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## MSB (3 Juli 2005)

> dann kann ich mit einer älteren Software Version (V5.1)die neuen oder nicht alle CPU nicht programieren


Nein, also V5.1 kann man mittlerweile eigentlich als total veraltet bezeichnen,
und in der Praxis eigentlich fast nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Die einzige alte und noch einigermaßen aktuelle Step7 Version ist V5.2, und
selbst da wird nicht mehr alle neue Hardware unterstützt, z.B. div. CP's.

Nun aber allgemein zum Thread:
Das Problem mit den hohen Software-Preisen haben nicht die Großfirmen, die für 1000sende von Euros Hardware jedes Jahr kaufen, die haben entsprechende Rabatte, oder auch die Option mal eine Software/PG geschenkt zu bekommen.
Das Problem haben Kleinbetriebe bis 5 Mitarbeiter, da bei vielleicht bei 5-10 Siemens-SPSen mindestens 3000€ für Siemens-Software, (und auch anderer SPS-Hersteller)  bereitzuhalten, und das eigentlich jährlich steht eigentlich nicht wirklich in einem Verhältnis zueinander.

Von daher bin ich eigentlich der Meinung das Software für SPS und HMI im Prinzip kostenlos sein sollte, denn man kauft ja schließlich auch die Hardware dann dafür.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2005)

*kostenlos*

Hallo Manuel,

das ist prinzipiell richtig. Das wird aber nicht funktionieren solange es Firmen gibt die SPSen nachbauen die "kompatibel" zur Kopiervorlage sind und angepriesen werden " mit .... von .... programmierbar"


----------



## AWD (27 September 2005)

*Bitte Vorsicht bei jeglicher Auslegung...!*

Hallo !

Wer sich aus dem Internet, von Streambändern oder CD’s ohne Erlaubnis Software auf den PC lädt und diese dann mit einem CD-Brenner fixiert, macht sich gem. §106, 108a, 110 UrhG strafbar.

Das gewerbsmäßige Erstellen von Software-Raubkopien kann bereits in drei Fällen zu einer Gesamtfreiheitsstrafe von einem Jahr und drei Monaten führen.

So hat z.B., das AG Velbert entschieden! Wann die Definition von „Raubkopie“ beginnt, ist wirklich für die Gerichte sehr „dehnbar“…

Seit 1994 sind das keine Kavaliersdelikte mehr! Es gibt saftige Strafen!

…nur mal so am Rande…hab "das da mit den §§" irgendwann mal studiert!

Netten Gruß


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Mai 2006)

Ich habe mich damals gegen Siemens entschieden, weil die so eine heftige Lizenzpolitik haben und habe Beckhoff gekauft. Mit der Software kann ich in der Demoversion programmieren und nur der PC mit der Soft-SPS braucht eine Lizenz. In den ersten 30 Tagen nach der Installation läuft das auch ohne Lizenz. Damit kann sich gut in das System einarbeiten und muss nicht mit nichtlizensierten Kopien (Raubkopien gibt es nicht) arbeiten. Selbst der Schüler kann mit der Demoversion noch simulieren.

Ich finde das ist fair von Beckhoff und meine so sollte es die Regel sein. Erst probieren und schauen ob es passt, dann kaufen. Wenn man dann natürlich weiterhin die "Stirb oder friss"-Lizenzen bezieht, sollte man auch so ehrlich sein und diese kaufen, ohne an den Preis zu denken.


----------



## MSB (14 Mai 2006)

Das ist so aber auch äußerst wagemütig geschrieben,
keine Ahnung woher du deine Aufträge beziehst bzw. für wen du arbeitest.

Wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich Siemens auch zu nahezu 100% vermeiden, weil mir da eigentlich mehr
nicht gefällt, und nicht nur die Lizenzpolitik.

Eine andere Software zu probieren, alles schön und gut, aber ich für meinen Teil
mache das meistens weil ich muss, weniger weil ich will.

Bevorzugt würde ich Mitsubishi einsetzen, entspricht irgendwie am ehesten meiner Denkweise,
und ist bei den Hardwarekosten oft auch noch günstiger als Siemens.

Aber versuch mal einem durchschnittlichen 08/15 Industriebetrieb was anderes als Siemens zu verkaufen.
Solltest du da ja mal Erfolg damit haben, dann hast du entweder mächtig Überzeugungsart geleistet,
oder der zuständige Werkstattleiter hat sowieso die Schnauze von Siemens voll, weil mal irgendwas nicht funktioniert hat oder so.

In diesem Sinne kann ich mir das nicht aussuchen ob ich Siemens für seine "dll"-Katastrophen-Software Step7 2500€ in den Arsch schiebe oder nicht.


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Mai 2006)

@MSB: Ich gebe dir recht, nur wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, dann wähle ich das Produkt, was mich als Kunden anspricht. In deinem Fall kennen (sollten) deine Kunden ja die Kosten und du wirst sie in Rechnung stellen. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe es aufgegeben mich überhaupt noch mit Siemensprodukten zu befassen, weil die nicht nur in der Automatisierung extrem arrogant sind. Und die Folgen sind für sind Siemens teilweise heftig gewesen, weil deswegen ganze Produktionsmaschinen nicht von denen gekauft wurden.


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2006)

So hart würde ich mit Siemens nicht richten. Wer hat nicht schon Pleiten mit seiner Hard-/Software erlebt und geflucht wie ein Stadtsoldat? Mir kommt Siemens in den letzten 1-2 Jahren deutlich bemühter vor. Die Software macht auch immer weniger Zicken, mein letztes Update auf Step7 V5.4 ging (fast) problemlos  und es hat diesmal hinterher sogar ALLES funktioniert (was ich bisher testen konnte  ). Die Lizenspolitik ist zwar sehr restriktiv (WinCC-Flex kann man 14 Tage testen, das war's dann), andererseits gibt es so auch eine kleine Hürde gegen "Frickler". 
Auch die Leute unserer Niederlassung und die technische Betreuung ist gar nicht so übel, andere Firmen haben da deutlich weniger in petto.


----------



## drfunfrock (15 Mai 2006)

@Ralle: Ja, kann sein das Siemens besser geworden ist, ich bin aber ein gebranntes Kind diesbezüglich. 

Ansonsten ist die Lizenzpolitik von Siemens kein Grund sich nichtlizensierte Software auf den PC zu kopieren. Eine Firma, die nicht eine Lizenz anschaffen will, ist in vielen Fällen sowieso ein unzuverlässiger Kunde.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (20 September 2006)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich habe mich damals gegen Siemens entschieden, weil die so eine heftige Lizenzpolitik haben und habe Beckhoff gekauft. Mit der Software kann ich in der Demoversion programmieren und nur der PC mit der Soft-SPS braucht eine Lizenz. In den ersten 30 Tagen nach der Installation läuft das auch ohne Lizenz. Damit kann sich gut in das System einarbeiten und muss nicht mit nichtlizensierten Kopien (Raubkopien gibt es nicht) arbeiten. Selbst der Schüler kann mit der Demoversion noch simulieren.
> 
> Ich finde das ist fair von Beckhoff und meine so sollte es die Regel sein. Erst probieren und schauen ob es passt, dann kaufen. Wenn man dann natürlich weiterhin die "Stirb oder friss"-Lizenzen bezieht, sollte man auch so ehrlich sein und diese kaufen, ohne an den Preis zu denken.



Und selbst die 1070€ sind sehr fair wenn man bedenkt, dass es die Updates in den letzten 10 Jahren kostenlos  gab. Nur leider schreinen die grösseren Kunden immer nach Siemens und billig soll's dann auch noch sein.


----------



## CrazyCat (21 November 2006)

Also zu den Raubkopien möchte ich mal folgendes sagen:

Ich komm' mir mächtig ver*rscht vor!

Für so eine blöde Windowsversion lege ich paar 100€ hin und bei Linux bekomme ich satte 18CDs + Handbuch um lächerliche 28€!

Um den Preis kann ich nicht einmal das Handbuch raubkopieren.


Das jede Sch**ßsoftware bis ans Ende aller Tage geschützt ist, ist sowieso äußerst unfair.
1. Wird das Produkt nicht mehr im Laden verkauft, kann ich es nicht mehr erwerben.....ich muss es "stehlen"
2. Bedenkt mal was die Entwicklung für ein Patent kostet, dann muss ich noch für die Eintragung zahlen und eine jährliche Schutzgebühr (die ist wirklich hefitg)
Nach 10 Jahren ist in der Regel Schluss, weil niemand mehr die Kosten tragen will.


Was mir hinsichtlich der Preise und des Kopierschutzes mißfällt ist folgendes:

Zuerst behauptete man das die Preise für Software so hoch seien, da so viel illegal kopiert wird.
Dann behauptete man, das die Preise für die Software so hoch seien, weil man so viel Geld in die Entwicklung des Kopierschutzes gesteckt hat.
Und jetzt?!?
Die Preise sind noch immer überteuert!

Das ich mir keine Sicherungskopie anlegen kann, ist sowieso schlimm.
Wenn ich im Handel für eine defekte, nicht kopierbare CD dann keinen kostenlosen Ersatz bekomme, erst recht.


Zum Schluss will ich noch sagen: Software will man testen, bevor man sie kauft!
Gehe ich in den Handel und erwerbe die Software und finde raus das sie nichts taugt kann ich sie nicht zuückgeben.
Bei einer Raubkopie, kann ich in Ruhe kostenlos testen und ANSCHLIEßEND wenn das Produkt taugt, eine legale Version davon erwerben.

Ach ja. Noch was: Liebe Softwareproduzenten: Die Nutzungsbedingungen gehören AUSSEN an die Verpackung, nicht als Abfrage bei der Installation.
Sobald die CD ausgepackt ist, kann man sie nicht mehr zurückgeben, selbst wenn ich mit den Nutzungsbedingungen nicht einverstanden bin.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 November 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:


> Ach ja. Noch was: Liebe Softwareproduzenten: Die Nutzungsbedingungen gehören AUSSEN an die Verpackung, nicht als Abfrage bei der Installation.
> Sobald die CD ausgepackt ist, kann man sie nicht mehr zurückgeben, selbst wenn ich mit den Nutzungsbedingungen nicht einverstanden bin.


Doch, kannst du, wenn die Nutzungsbedingungen nicht ohne Verpackungsöffnung lesbar waren.


----------



## nade (21 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Doch, kannst du, wenn die Nutzungsbedingungen nicht ohne Verpackungsöffnung lesbar waren.



Ich weiß nicht wies aussieht bei Vollversion von Step7 ... aber selbst bei der "Studentenfassung" von 2004 ist in keinster weise ohne Öffnen  die Lizensvereinbarung lesbar.
Ok bei der Software ist es im Internet lesbar und auch Logisch, das nicht kopieren und co...
Aber z.B. Windows XP auf einem Komplettsys. da steht es auf der Packung das im Internet nachlesbar... aber sie sind Akzeptiert wenn man es nutzt.
So was soll hier ein Benutzer machen der es nicht nutzen will? Internet nachlesen und schon gegen die EULA verstoßen wenn ers doch nicht haben mag.
Ok demnächst bevor man ein Program kauft drauf bestehen die Installation aufzurufen, das man den Nutzungsbedingungen zustimmen kann.
Also eigentlich weiß man schon beim Programmkauf das die alles ausschließen was man machen könnte und alles wollen was für sie gut ist.
Daher...
Sogesehen müßte wirklich außen auf die Packung drauf die Lizensbedingungen und Co aber 1. ist die Farbige Packung scöner 2. wer das Program kauft ist damit bestimmt einverstanden, weil ers braucht oder haben will 3.klar währe eine feine Sache den eigentlichen Aktivierungscode in einem versiegelten Umschlag und eine 14 Tage gültige Registrierung offen zugänglich, dann aber auch das Rückgaberecht trotz offener Packung.
Klar auch kein Gewähr für die Hersteller das nicht ein "Illegaler" chrack oder Registrierungscode benutzt wurde, aber halt 14 Tage Rückgaberecht gehalten und für den ders nicht kennt die Möglichkeit das Prog zu testen.
Klar für reinhören oder antesten über längeren Zeitraum sind "Raubkopien" von den eigentlichen "Räuber" ok, aber nicht wenn dann dauerhafte Nutzung vorgesehen bzw dadurch entsteht.


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 November 2006)

Hallo,
bestes Beispiel dürfte sein: man kauft jetzt eine XP Version, dazu bekommt man gleich ein UPdateformular für Vista mit, da kann man dann noch als zahlendes Versuchskarnikel Microsofts Bugs suchen, wer die ersten XP-Versionen kennt, wird sich hüten.


----------



## vollmi (9 Januar 2007)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Und selbst die 1070€ sind sehr fair wenn man bedenkt, dass es die Updates in den letzten 10 Jahren kostenlos  gab. Nur leider schreinen die grösseren Kunden immer nach Siemens und billig soll's dann auch noch sein.



Darum gefällt mir ebenfalls die Lizenzphilosophie von Saia.
1000 Euro für die Programmiersoftware inklusive den Standardlibs, halte ich für einen fairen Preis. Wohlgemerkt für eine Lizenz gültig für alle Mitarbeiter der Firma.

Und dazu auch noch relativ kostengünstige Hardware.
Schade kann man die Saia S7 CPUs nur mit Step7 programmieren.  

mfG René


----------



## Boxy (11 Januar 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Darum gefällt mir ebenfalls die Lizenzphilosophie von Saia.
> 1000 Euro für die Programmiersoftware inklusive den Standardlibs, halte ich für einen fairen Preis. Wohlgemerkt für eine Lizenz gültig für alle Mitarbeiter der Firma.


 
Das währe ja ein Ding für Siemen in meinen Augen. Als Beispiel, sei genannt warum für Firmen welche Großabnehmer von Steuerungen usw. sind, Siemens da keine Firmenlizenzen raus gibt. 
Oft ist es schon, das z.B. bei Einführung von ET200 Pro man auf S7 V5.3 hatte aufrüsten müssen! Oder nun jetzt bei der 840 DSL, mit älteren Versionen ist da nichts. Da geben kleinere, mittlere und größere Firmen Millionen an Euro pro Jahr an Siemens aus und bekommen kein Programmiersystem dazu. 

Ich kann die Politik von Siemens ja in Bezug auf die Ingeneur-Büros usw. verstehen, welche nur mit dem Programmieren Ihren Umsatz machen und von Siemens keine HW Abnehmen. Da kann man gut das Programmier-System kaufen. Heute ist es ja auch besser bei Siemens und das S7 ist ausgereifter. Das war bei der 4'er Version z.B. nicht der Fall und da gab es viele Kostenpflichtige Updats, welche eigentlich Fehlerbehebungen waren.

Siemens sei auch wirklich zu gute gehalten, das Step7 ist schon ein enormes Handwerkzeug und andere Firmen (auch Fanuc) kann sich da einiges von Abschneiden. 

Ich bin auch nicht für den Einsatz von Illegaler Software und die Entwicklung muß den Firmen auch vergütet werden. Aber es soll immer in Relation gesehen werden. Aber was bringt die HW ohne die SW?


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 März 2008)

*"offizelle Raubkopien"*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, dass der letzte Eintrag schon über 1 Jahr her ist, aber ich möchte auch meinen Senf dazugeben:

Ich weiß nicht, wie es zu Zeiten Eurer Ausbildung gelaufen ist, aber bei mir war das so.
An Berufsbildenden Schulen wird doch hauptsächlich mit Step7, WS-Cad und Autocad / Inventor unterrichtet. Sogar einige Lehrer sind in Besitz von "möchtegern-lizenzen", damit sie den Stoff zu Hause vorbereiten können.
Es dauert also nicht lange, bis man alles zusammen hat, was man braucht.
Wenn jetzt die Azubis auf diese Programme "geeicht" wurden, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit doch groß, dass man später in Firmen arbeitet, die diese SW auch benutzen. Und schon hat man den SW/HW-Hersteller wieder etwas  mehr unterstützt Microsoft ist auch nur groß geworden, weil es schon fast zu leicht ist, umsonst an die Programme zu kommen.
Firmen/Selbstständige sollte man anständig bestrafen, wenn solch ein Lizenzbetrug rauskommt. Aber wie will man das kontrollieren?
Leider ist daher die Verlockung auch so groß, damit zu arbeiten um Geld zu verdienen...


----------



## vollmi (11 März 2008)

Nun so einfach ist es eben auch nicht. Klar Raubkopien haben zum teil auch Marktwirtschaftlich gesehen vorteile für den Hersteller. Aber nicht nur.

Man kann auch den Raubkopierern auch nicht alleine die Schuld an miesem Verkaufserfolg geben.
Man werfe da z.B. einen Blick auf Windows Vista. MS hat da sehr viel Geld in die unterbindung von Raubkopien reingesteckt (mit mässigem Erfolg) die Raubkopien sind zurückgegangen nach aussagen von MS. Allerdings hält sich der Verkaufserfolg verglichen mit XP stark in Grenzen. Die schuld sind natürlich  die Raubkopierer die es halt immernoch schaffen einige Kopien am Laufen zu halten. Auf die Idee das kaum einer Vista will kommt von denen offenbar keiner.

mfG René


----------



## mst (12 März 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Auf die Idee das kaum einer Vista will kommt von denen offenbar keiner.
> 
> mfG René


 
*ACK* seh ich auch so


----------



## maxi (12 März 2008)

Wo etwas elektronisch läuft oder wo ein Datenträger vorhanden ist gibt es nahezu immer einen Weg zum kopieren oder zum entschlüsseln.

Möchte nicht wissen wieviel Nagra TV User es gibt, sicher mehr als zum Beispiel Premiere oder Arena Kunden.


--

Ich habe ja mal so gehört das man beim Kauf von Hardware gerne mal eine Software umsonst dazu bekommt oder die Hardware noch mal ein wenig dementsrechend günstiger werden könnte. Aber das ist halt verhandlungssache und auch nicht überall und bei jeden möglich.

Das nächste ist mal auch, eine Privatperson kann sich eigentlich kein zum Beispiel PCS7 von Siemens kaufen. Zum Bezug ist ein Gewerbe und evtl eine Mallanmeldung notwendig.


----------



## mst (12 März 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Möchte nicht wissen wieviel Nagra TV User es gibt, sicher mehr als zum Beispiel Premiere oder Arena Kunden.


 
auf jeden fall sehr viele!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 März 2008)

hallo,
ich fühle mich von der industrie verschaukelt, in den 80er kaufst du eine lp von einer gruppe, in den 90er die cd davon, die nicht in jedem cd spieler läuft weil ein kopierschutz drauf ist, toll.
oder man kauft ein programm, es stellt sich heraus das dingen stürtzt ab, funktioniert nicht richtig, das geld kann man abschreiben, toll.


----------



## Hawk (5 Juli 2008)

ich bin der meinung der ganze ansatz ist falsch...
sicher ist es richtig, dass man eine lizens käuflich erwerben muss...

aber warum bekommt man z.B. keine vergünstigte lizens wenn man eine cpu kauft bei siemens? ohne die software kann ich mit dem teil doch eh nix anfangen...

in der edv geht es doch auch... windows kaufen ist zwar nicht mehr so teuer wie früher, aber wenn ich einen pc dazu kaufe, gibts die oem-version fast geschenkt oben trauf... das ist meiner meinung nach der richtige weg...


----------



## derwestermann (2 September 2008)

Heinz schrieb:


> Der Gewerbetreibende geben viel Geld für die UPDATES ausgeben. Die "Raubkopierer" gehen mit Mondpreisen auf dem Markt und bekommen so Aufträge, weil sie diese Kosten nicht haben.


 
Entschuldigung, aber das halte ich für gequirlten Unsinn. Ich habe noch nie einen selbständigen SPS-, oder Roboterprogrammierer gesehen, der seinen Stundensatz vom Kauf der nötigen Software abhängig gemacht hat. 
Jeder sieht zu, daß er so viel bekommt wie geht.

Was mich aber wurmt, ist der mangelhafte Support. Ich habe schon fälle gehabt, wie jetzt gerade, wo S7 abstürzt und keiner weiß warum. Bei der Hotline heißt es dann: "Schicken Sie den Rechner ein, wenn's an uns liegt, bleibt das für Sie kostenlos."
Klar, ich brauch das Teil ja auch nicht zum arbeiten. Und weit über 2000 Euronen für S7Prof ist ein Haufen Kohle. Updates noch gar nicht mitgerechnet. Zumindest die gängige Software sollte damit getestet sein, also MS-Office und alle Tools, die man so braucht, von SEW, Sick, Pilz u.s.w.


----------



## hansapet (19 März 2010)

ja, das ist wirklich übelst, wenn einem die erp software abschmiert und die stunden dahinziehen...


----------



## röhrengertl (19 März 2011)

*CodeSys*

@zotos

Nur mal so eine Lizenz von CoDeSys ist auch nicht umsonst! 
Der Preis früher lag bei ca. 10.000€ !!! Richtig zehntausend
Allerdings haben die auch einen Major-Bug gleich beim Lizenz raufmachen!!! 

Nur mal so!!!


----------



## Pepper Ann (30 November 2011)

ich finde auch dass zu (Selbst)Ausbildungszwecken das Kopieren von Software geduldet werden könnte. ich finde es (nach dem es ja von Oracle das Open Office kostenlos gibt) von Microsoft z.b. sehr anständig, dass die nun endlich für 70 € eine Home & Student-Version anbieten...

so was wie OO gibt es ja auch im SPS Bereich. schaut euch mal bei Mikrocontroller.net um. dort findet sich ein Projekt namens Micro SPS (auf Basis einer ATMEGA) programmiert wird es mit der Freeware-Lizenz von Eagle... (CAD-Soft)

lg, Anna


----------



## Magik_Niq (25 September 2012)

Eine kleine Tipp für Beckhoff TwinCAT 2.11. Die Demo Lizenz enthalt ein 30 Tage Laufzeit. Nach 30 Tagen funktioniert nur die Laufzeit nicht mehr, die ganze Entwicklungsumgebung bleibt und damit können sie andere Geräten ohne Problem programmieren. Für Testaufbau und Studenten ist es immer möglich zu deinstallieren und neu installieren, dann funktioniert auch die Laufzeit wieder 30 Tagen. Entsprechend brauchen sie eine Lizenz für die genaue Anlage. Es gibt  dort kein Demolizenzen für Supplementen.

In TwinCAT 3 ist das alles noch mehr einfach. Die Entwicklungsumgebung selbst generiert ein 7 Tagen Demo Lizenz für jedes Unterteil welches noch nicht registriert ist, auch für das Target Gerät, auch für Funktionen ohne zuzätzliche Schritten (z.B. CX1020 mit ein TwinCAT 3 Laufzeit und OPC-UA). Nach 7 Tagen brauchen sie manuel wieder ein neue Lizenz zu generieren. Für Testaufbau und Studenten solltet das so immer reichen und ist kostenlos.


----------



## Paule (25 September 2012)

Sobald die Piratenpartei an der Macht ist, wird dieser Thread vermutlich geschlossen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Sobald die Piratenpartei an der Macht ist, wird dieser Thread vermutlich geschlossen.



Neh glaube ich nicht, die ändern ja gerade auch ihr Parteiprogramm http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=404103#post404103


----------



## Paule (25 September 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Neh glaube ich nicht, die ändern ja gerade auch ihr Parteiprogramm http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/1322-Fun-zum-Feierabend?p=404103#post404103


Hmmm, stimmt!
Eigentlich ist es schon erstaunlich das Politiker nie lernen: Nationalsozialismus gehört nicht in den Sprachgebrauch eines Politikers. 
Das hat schon viele zu Fall, oder sehr schlechte Publicity eingebracht.
Aber diese junge Dame "fällt" ja gleich das Programm der ganzen Partei. 

Nachtrag: Natürlich hat Sie jetzt nichts über den Nationalsozialismus gesagt.
Es war nur ein Beispiel das auch sehr viele Politiker nützen um den Kopf ein mal in die Schlinge zu bekommen.
Nervenkitzel oder warum auch immer.


----------



## KingHelmer (30 Oktober 2012)

> So ich gebe zu, in der Firma arbeite ich mit gekaufter Software, zu Hause mit Cracks



Genauso ist es bei mir auch.
Ich denke auch, dass so etwas keinem Softwarehersteller der Welt schadet. Welcher Hersteller rechnet bitte damit, dass "kleine Leute" für zu Hause eine Lizenz für 16000 € kauft (Solidworks, Revit, eplan usw usw.).

Jeder, der Geld damit verdient (Freiberufler, Firmen, Sonstige) müssen selbstverständlich dafür bezahlen. 

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (30 Oktober 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Genauso ist es bei mir auch.
> Ich denke auch, dass so etwas keinem Softwarehersteller der Welt schadet. Welcher Hersteller rechnet bitte damit, dass "kleine Leute" für zu Hause eine Lizenz für 16000 € kauft (Solidworks, Revit, eplan usw usw.).



Wenn nur 1 % der Weltbevölkerung (und ich behaupte mal, dass es weitaus mehr Raubkopierer auf der Welt gibt) so denken würde wie du, dann würde dem Softwarehersteller ein Gesamtschaden von *112.000.000.000 €* entstehen.

Klar ist das nicht der effektive Schaden, aber schon ein ordentliches Sümmchen Umsatz, das dem Unternehmen durch die Lappen geht, wie ich finde...

Viele Grüße

Sven


----------



## Pepper Ann (30 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Sven, 

ich sehe das ein wenig anders. es geht ja nicht um den kommerziellen Einsatz unlizensierter Software, es geht ja viel mehr darum, dass Schüler und studenten zur (selbst)ausbildung Programme nutzen, die normalerweise richtig schotter kosten...

ein effektiver schaden entsteht dem Softwarehersteller in sofern nicht, als dass er für die Kopien keine Materialkosten investiert. dafür hast du aber als Softwarehersteller den unschlagbaren vorteil, dass es viele junge Berufseinsteiger gibt, die sich eben mit deiner software auskennen, und daher dann deine software auch nutzen...

was glaubst du, warum fahrschulautos (zumindest wenn man sie direkt ab werk kauft) so billig sind. die hersteller erhoffen sich zu recht, dass so junge autofahrer auf den geschmack gebracht werden...

lg, Anna

PS: dass an meiner these was dran zu sein scheint, zeigt doch auch, dass selbst ePlan mittlerweie Schüler und Azubi Lizenzen verteilt...


----------



## norustnotrust (30 Oktober 2012)

Hallo PepperAnn



Pepper Ann schrieb:


> dafür hast du aber als Softwarehersteller den unschlagbaren vorteil, dass es viele junge Berufseinsteiger gibt, die sich eben mit deiner software auskennen, und daher dann deine software auch nutzen...




Du sagst es. Aber ich finde man sollte den Firmen das überlassen ob diese Marketing-Methode anwenden wollen oder nicht. Daraus das Recht herzuleiten daß man denen die das nicht tun wollen Ihr Eigentum einfach stehlen (bzw. unrechtmäßig nutzen) darf halte ich für verwegen!



Pepper Ann schrieb:


> ich sehe das ein wenig anders. es geht ja nicht um den kommerziellen Einsatz unlizensierter Software, es geht ja viel mehr darum, dass Schüler und studenten zur (selbst)ausbildung Programme nutzen, die normalerweise richtig schotter kosten...



Und man muß ja auch fragen ob die Softwarefirma will ob sich der "kleine Nutzer" zu Hause selber Solid-Works beibringt wenn er ja auch bei denen einen günstigen Kurs buchen kann?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (30 Oktober 2012)

Pepper Ann schrieb:


> ich sehe das ein wenig anders. es geht ja nicht um den kommerziellen Einsatz unlizensierter Software


habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet. ;-)



Pepper Ann schrieb:


> es geht ja viel mehr darum, dass Schüler und studenten zur (selbst)ausbildung Programme nutzen, die normalerweise richtig schotter kosten...


Rechtfertigt dieses "Argument" das Raubkopieren?



Pepper Ann schrieb:


> ein effektiver schaden entsteht dem Softwarehersteller in sofern nicht, als dass er für die Kopien keine Materialkosten investiert.


Ist mir bewusst. Steht ja auch in meinem Beitrag.



Pepper Ann schrieb:


> dafür hast du aber als Softwarehersteller den unschlagbaren vorteil, dass es viele junge Berufseinsteiger gibt, die sich eben mit deiner software auskennen, und daher dann deine software auch nutzen...


Das ist richtig. Ich bin bewusst nicht auf diesen Gesichtspunkt eingegangen. Klar ist es Werbung für das Unternehmen und spricht auch für das Unternehmen, aber auch hier gilt: Rechtfertigt dies das Raubkopieren?



Pepper Ann schrieb:


> PS: dass an meiner these was dran zu sein scheint, zeigt doch auch, dass selbst ePlan mittlerweie Schüler und Azubi Lizenzen verteilt...


Und genau darin besteht der Unterschied. Eine LIZENZ ist alles andere als eine Raubkopie.

LG Sven


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2012)

Es gibt keine Rechtfertigkeit für die Illegaler Nutzung von Software, bei vielen kann man
Test oder Schülerlizensen bekommen die ich kenne sind zb Siemens Step 7; Beckhoff Twincat,
Aucotec Elcad usw. Damit können man das Forum ganz schön mit Hausaufgabenthreads vollballern.

Das richtige Lernen kommt dann nach der Ausbildung, Techniker,- bzw Meisterschule oder Studium
im Job mit realen Pojekten, die auf einmal so ganz anders sind. Und das ganze dann mit legaler erstandener
Software.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Rechtfertigkeit für die Illegaler Nutzung von Software, bei vielen kann man
> Test oder Schülerlizensen bekommen die ich kenne sind zb Siemens Step 7; Beckhoff Twincat,
> Aucotec Elcad usw. Damit können man das Forum ganz schön mit Hausaufgabenthreads vollballern.



Genau. Und selbst in den Fällen, wo so etwas nicht offiziell 
angeboten, kann man den betreffenden Anbieter kontaktieren,
Sachverhalt darlegen und sehen, was man bekommt.

Jedenfalls sollte der Lizenzgeber selbst entscheiden dürfen,
was ihm schadet und was nicht.


----------



## Pepper Ann (30 Oktober 2012)

verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich möchte hier keines falls zur anarchie aufrufen. aber ich bin und bleibe der meinung, dass man heute als softwarehersteller schon um jeden kunden kämpfen muss. und diese weise der kundenaquise hat sich für mich als sehr erfolgreich dargestellt. 

aber wie gesagt. es ist nur meine persönliche meinung. ungeachtet der geltenden bestimmungen und gesetze soll es kein aufruf sein, sich fleißig software zu kopieren mit der Begründung, nur üben zu wollen.

was ich den Leuten hier empfehlen kann ist in solchen Fällen sich ganz offiziell an die hersteller zu wenden und sich um Ausbildungsversionen zu bemühen. gibt der Hersteller keine raus, wird es eben zeit, sich über andere alternativen zu informiren...

was die kurse von solid works betrifft, ich finde die idee genial. wenn ich übrigens SW wäre, würde ich den Teilnehmern trotzdem noch Studentversionen bereitstellen zum zuhause üben... (sofern die das nicht schon so wie so so handeln)

für den kommerziellen einsatz gibt es ja, je nach dem was man erwartet, immernoch preiswerte einfache Programme. wir machen bei uns in der firma beispielsweise nicht viel mit konstruktionen im klassischen sinne. mal eine Bodenplatte für einen Schaltkasten oder ein einfaches formstück wie einen sockel für einen Schalter. dafür haben wir ein billiges CAD Programm (DirectCad10) das die gestellten anforderungen spielend erfüllt.  hat glaube ich mal 50 € oder so gekostet... 

lg, Anna


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (30 Oktober 2012)

Pepper Ann schrieb:


> was die kurse von solid works betrifft, ich finde die idee genial. wenn ich übrigens SW wäre, würde ich den Teilnehmern trotzdem noch Studentversionen bereitstellen zum zuhause üben... (sofern die das nicht schon so wie so so handeln)



Ich kenne zwar die Firma Solid Works und deren Software nicht, geschweigedenn die Preis- und Produktpolitik, aber grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, dass man mit Demoversionen heutzutage schon viel machen kann, insbesondere das Üben und das "Sich-Einarbeiten". Ich finde, man sieht meistens auf den ersten Blick, ob ich mit der Software zurecht komme oder nicht. Sollte die Demoversion dennoch in ihrer Funktionalität eingeschränkt sein, so dass ein ausgiebiger Test nicht möglich ist, kann man immer noch - wie Gerhard schon angesprochen hat - den Hersteller kontaktieren, um eine zeitlich begrenzte Trialversion oder ähnliches anzufordern.

Ich kann durchaus deinen Standpunkt und auch ein Stück weit die Motivation der Raubkopierer nachvollziehen, habe aber meine Meinung dazu seit ich selbst für ein Softwareunternehmen tätig bin gravierend geändert.


----------



## Pepper Ann (30 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Rechtfertigkeit für die Illegaler Nutzung von Software, bei vielen kann man
> Test oder Schülerlizensen bekommen die ich kenne sind zb Siemens Step 7; Beckhoff Twincat,
> Aucotec Elcad usw. Damit können man das Forum ganz schön mit Hausaufgabenthreads vollballern.
> 
> ...



sehe ich ja im Grunde genauso, ich möchte noch mals betonen, dass ich nicht dafür bin, anarchiemässig einfach rumzukopieren... ich vertrete nur weiterhin die Meinung, dass sich die Hersteller mal gedanken darüber machen sollten eben solche versionen anzubieten, oder eben jenen Leuten die sich schon das ein oder andere mal so "organisiert" zu amnestiren...  - zum glück gibts ja noch so was wie die meinungsfreiheit...

natürlich respektire ich auch deine meinung zu dem thema. die hersteller haebn zeit und geld investiert und sollen dafür auch entlohnt werden. 

ich finde ja, dass gerade uns besonders Hersteller bei denen Hard und software Hand in Hand gehen, sich mal grundlegend gedanken über Softwarelizenzen machen sollten... 

warum nicht so was wie Step7 **vollkommen** frei anbieten. jeder der die S7 benutzt, braucht es ja mehr oder weniger. d.h. ist die Software zum Programmiren billig, wäre es ein guter anreiz, für den Kunden zum Simens Produkt zu wechseln. 

das einzige Problem das ich darin sehe ist, wenn andere Hersteller das auch machen, dass dann die gefahr eines produkthoppings besteht. der Kunde würde sich immer dahin orientiren, wo die SPS gerade billiger ist. die software kostet ja nichts. daher kann man mal eben schnell wechseln...

das käme dann natürlich wieder dem verbraucher zu gute, der dank besserem wettbewerb bessere preise erwarten könnte...

an dieser stelle möchte ich noch mals auf die stelle zurück kommen, an der ich mich hier eingehakt habe -SÜTRON.... die Jungs schießen ja echt den Vogel ab. schon bei den Produkten eine Preisgestaltung die nicht ohne ist. und dann noch bei der Software so richtig übel zuschlagen. ich meine der markt gibt Sütron schon irgendwo recht. stellt sich nur die frage wie lange noch... na wir werden es wohl spätestens erfahren, wenn sütron bei unsrer superkanzlerin um staatshilfen bittet... zutrauen tu ich denen das...

lg, Anna


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2012)

Deine Ansicht errinert mich ein wenig an die Piratenpartei:


> Die prominente Piratin Julia Schramm tritt von ihrem Parteiamt zurück. Kein Wunder: Der Kampf gegen das Urheberrecht wirkte scheinheilig, als sie Online-Raubkopien ihres Buches "Klick mich" sperren ließ. Die Partei sackt in Umfragen unter fünf Prozent.



So lange es nich vor der eigenen Haustür ist, wird schnell Gefahren und über die geschimpft die vor dieser
nicht vom Gas gehen. 

Es ist doch jeden selber überlassen wie er seine Preisgestaltung macht, die einen haben einen großen Support
und lassen sich das über den Softwarepreis bezahlen. Die anderen setzen auf Masse und holen so das Geld rein.

Es ist ja niemand gezwungen die Software von Firma XYZ einzusetzen, er kann ja zum vermeintlich preiswerteren
Wettbewerber gehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Oktober 2012)

Pepper Ann schrieb:


> ...
> warum nicht so was wie Step7 **vollkommen** frei anbieten. jeder der die S7 benutzt, braucht es ja mehr oder weniger. d.h. ist die Software zum Programmiren billig, wäre es ein guter anreiz, für den Kunden zum Simens Produkt zu wechseln.
> ...



Das ist doch eine Milchmädchenrechnung.

Da die Entwickler von Siemens abends auch Hunger 
haben, muss die Software etwas kosten. Entweder 
durch den direkten Verkauf, oder es muss auf die zu 
programmerenden Geräte umgelegt werden (wie
 z. B. bei CoDeSys).

Was soll da unter dem Strich billiger werden?


----------



## Sinix (31 Oktober 2012)

Pepper Ann schrieb:


> warum nicht so was wie Step7 **vollkommen** frei anbieten. jeder der die S7 benutzt, braucht es ja mehr oder weniger. d.h. ist die Software zum Programmiren billig, wäre es ein guter anreiz, für den Kunden zum Simens Produkt zu wechseln.



Weil: 
- 
...
- bei solch einer Software auch Support mitgekauft wird (die MA haben auch Hunger und das Forum hier hat seine Grenzen)
- kostspielige Software gut gehütet wird, nicht nur wegen des Wertes, sondern auch vor spielfreudigen Mitarbeitern die nicht wissen was sie tun.

mfg MK


----------



## M-Ott (31 Oktober 2012)

Pepper Ann schrieb:


> warum nicht so was wie Step7 **vollkommen** frei anbieten.


Weil es Fremdfirmen gibt, die Hardware bauen, die kompatibel zu dieser Software und gleichzeitig deutlich preiswerter ist. Diese Firmen zahlen keinerlei Lizenzgebühren oder ähnliches an Siemens, so dass Siemens bei kostenloser Software weder auf der Software- noch auf der Hardwareseite irgendwie für den Programmieraufwand entlohnt würde.

Zum Thema Schülerversionen: In der Regel geben die Lehreinrichtungen vor, welche Software benutzt werden muss, man hat da also absolut keine Wahlfreiheit. Schule sagt STEP7 also STEP7, Siemens bietet dann zwar für kleines Geld eine Schülerversion an, allerdings läuft der Schlüssel nach einem Jahr ab und eine neue Schülerlizenz lässt sich anschließend nicht mehr installieren. Wie soll man also als Studierender mit kleinem Geldbeutel STEP7 für die gesamte Studiendauer LEGAL lizenzieren?
Andere Anbieter verlangen für eine Rechnergebundene Lösung für die Schülerlizenz (die MAC-Adresse wird registriert und in die Lizenzierung eingebunden, Änderung nur unter Mithilfe des Anbieters), die einen Missbrauch annähernd unmöglich macht MEHRERE HUNDERT EURO! Völlig übertrieben und für einen Vollzeitstudierenden wirklich ein ordentliches Sümmchen.


Natürlich ist es Unrecht, Software illegal zu betreiben, EGAL aus welchem Grund, allerdings lassen sich die Gründe hierfür sehr gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## KingHelmer (31 Oktober 2012)

Morgen rN,



> Weil:
> -
> ...
> - bei solch einer Software auch Support mitgekauft wird (die MA haben auch Hunger und das Forum hier hat seine Grenzen:razz



Ich kenne es nur so, dass die Firmen Software-Pflegepakete anbieten (die meisten). D.H. Support wird extra angeboten.
Preisklasse z.B. Caddy See Electrical von IGE XAO : 1 Jahr Pflege (Updates und Support) ca. 250-300€ (weiss es grad nicht mehr auswendig).

Bei WAGO oder anderen ist es natürlich anders, muss auch ganz klar gesagt werden. 
Allerdings genießt man als Firmenkunde immer besseren Support als ein kleiner "Privatkunde" (wie gesetzliche und private Kassen).

Will da keine Gerüchte in den Raum stellen, aber meistens ist es schon so.

Außnahmen gibt es mittlerweile durch einen immer stärker vorhandenen "Online-Öffentlichen-Support" wie hier z.B. Hier bekommen die Firmen etwas Druck, wenn die Konkurrenz bereits öffentlichen Support leistet.

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Perfektionist (31 Oktober 2012)

Wie kann man also als Softwarehersteller vermeiden, dass "Raub"kopien (von denen man ja erst sprechen kann, wenn sie mehr als hobbymäßig benutzt werden) verwendet werden?

Ich weiß nicht, ob heutzutage es noch nötig ist, ein Auto probezufahren. Der ein- oder andere macht es wohl...

Es gibt Flat-Tarife, schön für jemanden, der seine Software täglich nutzt, dann darf der Flat-Tarif meinetwegen 10.000EUR im Jahr sein.

Für Wenigtelefonierer gibts Prepaid.

An öffentlichen Schulen gibts Lernmittelfreiheit.

Und vielleicht gibt es Kunden genug, die ehrlich wären, würden sie nicht von den Softwareherstellern genötigt werden, Raubkopien zu fertigen. Warum nur also nur Flat? wenn es auch einen Minutentarif geben könnte oder auch registrierte Nutzung kostenlos - meinetwegen mit Zwangsinternetverbindung. Aber wer hätte dagegen was einzuwenden, außer der Anwender, der sich in seiner Nutzung dann beobachtet fühlt?


----------



## Pepper Ann (31 Oktober 2012)

als softwarehersteller kann man eigendlich nur auf die ehrlichkeit seiner kunden vertrauen. jegliche kopierschutzmaßnahme die eine 100%ige sicherheit bietet würde die software unbenutzbar machen...

wie mein freund Ben einst sagte: wer die Freiheit für die Sicherheit opfert hat beides nicht verdient.

lg, Anna


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wie kann man also als Softwarehersteller vermeiden, dass "Raub"kopien (von denen man ja erst sprechen kann, wenn sie mehr als hobbymäßig benutzt werden) verwendet werden?



Nein, jede nicht lizensiert Kopie ist umgangssprachlich 
eine Raubkopie, selbst wenn sie nur Plattenplatz belegt 
und überhaupt nicht genutzt wird.


----------



## Pepper Ann (1 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Nein, jede nicht lizensiert Kopie ist umgangssprachlich
> eine Raubkopie, selbst wenn sie nur Plattenplatz belegt
> und überhaupt nicht genutzt wird.



da kann ich nur voll zustimmen...

bevor wir hier weiter diskutieren, möchte ich, dass wir uns mal alle darüber klar werden, dass klipp und klar differenziert werden muss, zwischen den jenigen, die lillegal MP3s aus dem netz saugen, weil das ja jeder macht und es niemdem weh tut, und jenen, die (so wie ich) eben nach wie vor der Ansicht sind, dass es schlicht an der Zeit ist, dass Lizenzinhaber anfangen einmal umzudenken und nicht in wirklich jedem kleinen Licht das urheberrechtlich geschütztes material nutzt einen potentiellen Verlust wittert...

wie gesagt, das ist nun hier meine persönliche meinung zu diesem thema und definitiv *kein* aufruf zur Softwarepiraterie... ich möchte hier nur zu denken geben, dass es doch schlicht nicht angehen kann, dass Musikverlage ohne einen echten richterlichen Beschluss nur unter Angabe von Tatzeit und IP Adresse kostenbewährte Strafbescheide verschicken dürfen und man als Verbraucher keine Chance hat sich dagegen zu wehren, wenn es einen Zahlendreher gegeben hat, oder beim Provider oder "ermittler" die Uhren falsch gehen...

mal ein apell an alle die sich auch schon Musik aus dem Netz gezogen haben? hättet ihr wirklich das Geld für die Scheibe ausgegeben um sie zu kaufen?

ich selbst hab ja auch schon das "verbrechen" begangen, mir musik zu ziehen, aber ich habe das aufgegeben, nach dem ich fest gestellt habe, dass bei legalen Anbietern gegen kleines Geld die Musik sicher, schnell und in guter qualität für kleines Geld zu ziehen ist. 

und ganz unter uns: hätten die Anbieter nicht auf Grund der schieren Masse an illegalen Downloads nicht reagieren müssen, hätte ich heute diese Möglichkeit nicht...

lg, Anna


----------



## M-Ott (1 November 2012)

Bleiben wir mal realistisch: Jeder Softwarehersteller ist sich bewusst, dass sein Kopiersschutz nicht sicher ist, dennoch wird kaum ein Hersteller gegen eine illegale Benutzung zu Lernzuwecken oder privater, nicht-gewerblicher Nutzung vorgehen, und zwar aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: Die "illegalen" Nutzer von heute sind die legalen Nutzer von morgen. Wer sich als Studierender, Azubi, wie auch immer, mit der Software vertraut macht, wird wohl später am liebsten genau diese Software nutzen, von daher sind diese Raubkopien kein wirklicher Schaden, sondern eher als "gratis"-PR zu verbuchen.


----------



## Ralle (1 November 2012)

Also, ich hab mir früher nie Musik online gekauft (immer nur direkt CD im Laden), aber seitdem z.Bsp. bei Apple die Musik nicht mehr DRM geschützt ist, hab ich mir schon etliche Alben per iTunes gekauft. Denn die kann ich auf allen meinen Geräten hören, ohne von DRM beschränkt zu werden. Da hat die Musikindustrie je immerhin schon einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung getan. Was Software angeht, so versuche ich möglichst freie Software einzusetzen (LibreOffice, gimp), ansonsten wird die Software gekauft (Step7). Zum Testen gibt es in der Regel ja Trial-Versionen, aber es gibt leider auch Software, die ist so gar nicht zu testen, dann hat der Hersteller halt Pech (oder ich  )


----------



## Pepper Ann (1 November 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Wer sich als Studierender, Azubi, wie auch immer, mit der Software vertraut macht, wird wohl später am liebsten genau diese Software nutzen, von daher sind diese Raubkopien kein wirklicher Schaden, sondern eher als "gratis"-PR zu verbuchen.



genau so sehe ich das auch. daher bieten ja auch immer mehr Hersteller Student Lizenzen an. das hat noch dazu den vorteil, dass der Handel mit illegalen Serials eingedämmt wird...


----------



## vollmi (1 November 2012)

Pepper Ann schrieb:


> genau so sehe ich das auch. daher bieten ja auch immer mehr Hersteller Student Lizenzen an. das hat noch dazu den vorteil, dass der Handel mit illegalen Serials eingedämmt wird...



Allerdings hat dies der Anbieter zu entscheiden und nicht der Nutzer ob es okay ist das man als Student eine Software for free kriegt.

mfG René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2012)

@Pepper Ann,
ich verstehe die ganze Diskusion nicht, wenn du ein SPS Programm lieferst oder du möchtest du doch
auch bezahlt werden oder nimmst du kein Geld für deine Arbeit. Oder anders wenn ihr eine Serienmaschine
baut, sagt ihr euren Chef, er kann für jede verkaufte Maschine 100€ vom euren Lohn abziehen und irgendwann
seit ihr sogar bereit draufzulegen. 

Das gleiche gilt doch auch für Musik, ihr seit ja nicht verpflichtet eine CD zu kaufen ihr könnt ja auch selber
singen.


----------



## Pepper Ann (2 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ihr seit ja nicht verpflichtet eine CD zu kaufen...



und genau darüber jammert die content-mafia... aus deren sicht sind nämlich alle die selbst singen verbrecher...


----------



## Perfektionist (5 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...ihr seit ja nicht verpflichtet eine CD zu kaufen ihr könnt ja auch selber
> singen.


da kennste die GEMA aber schlecht. Die nehmen sogar für selber singen Geld. Da hast einen riesen Geschiss, denen nachzuweisen, dass Du da GEMA-freie Titel intonierst.


----------



## Perfektionist (5 November 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Nein, jede nicht lizensiert Kopie ist umgangssprachlich
> eine Raubkopie, selbst wenn sie nur Plattenplatz belegt
> und überhaupt nicht genutzt wird.


was willst mir damit sagen? Der Thead-Titel lautet "... illegale Raubkopie", was ja an sich in meinen Augen bereits ein Hendiadyoin darstellt. Die legale Raubkopie ist also die legale Privatkopie? Dann nennen wir es doch auch so...

Tipp doch mal einfach bei Wiki "Schwarzkopie" ein - da steht sogar ein Satz dazu da, wessen Umgangssprache von "Raubkopie" spricht


----------



## Perfektionist (5 November 2012)

Pepper Ann schrieb:


> mal ein apell an alle die sich auch schon Musik aus dem Netz gezogen haben? hättet ihr wirklich das Geld für die Scheibe ausgegeben um sie zu kaufen?


diverses schwarzes Vinyl, das ich bereits hatte und schon digitalisiert hatte, hab ich nochmals als Silberling gekauft. Und nochmals verMP3ed.

Für mich persönlich ist das "official Video" von den Ärzten "M+F" von Youtube völlig ausreichend. Würd ich das jedoch auf meiner Silberhochzeit spielen wollen, klar, dann müsste der Silberling her. Gottseidank auf meiner Privatparty ohne GEMA.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (6 November 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> da kennste die GEMA aber schlecht. Die nehmen sogar für selber singen Geld. Da hast einen riesen Geschiss, denen nachzuweisen, dass Du da GEMA-freie Titel intonierst.



Da ich selbst Musiker bin und bei Auftritten immer indirektmit der GEMA zu tun habe gebe ich dir recht. Allerdings füllst du da ein Formular aus, auf dem sämtliche Credits stehen (Texter, Komponist,...). So ein "riesen Geschiss" ist das nicht. Das ganze wird dann zur GEMA geschickt und dann müssen die dir erst mal nachweisen, dass das nicht deine eigenen Titel sind. Bei Coverband o. Ä. sieht es dann wieder anders aus. Und ob man es glaubt oder nicht. Für die GEMA ist das ein Riesenunterschied, ob man im Jugendhaus auftritt oder in der Schleyerhalle. Will heißen, dass selbst die GEMA besseres zu tun hat, als eine Party mit 50 Gästen (auch öffentlich) zu stürmen. Für die sind eher die gefüllten Stadien etc. relevant oder eben größere Locations.


----------



## KingHelmer (6 November 2012)

Hi,



> die GEMA besseres zu tun hat, als eine Party mit 50 Gästen (auch  öffentlich) zu stürmen. Für die sind eher die gefüllten Stadien etc.  relevant oder eben größere Locations.



Hier wäre ich vorsichtig. Gestürmt wird zwar nicht 
Allerdings kann es nicht vernachlässigbar hohe Strafen mit sich bringen, bei unvollständigen/falschen Angaben.

PS: Ich fülle die Liste bei mir im Musikverein auch immer aus 

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Perfektionist (6 November 2012)

Für jemanden, der das regelmäßig tut, ist das wohl auch nur noch Routine. Irgendwann ist jedoch das erste Mal, und dann tritt der Neuling immer häufiger auf...

schon GEZahlt?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (6 November 2012)

Ja, das stimmt... ich stand auch beim ersten Mal davor und dachte mir nur "Ähm, wat wollt ihr von mir?" :-D

@KingHelmer: Natürlich vernachlässige ich das nicht. Wird ja auch immer schön ausgefüllt - das eine mal halt sorgfältiger und gewissenhafter, das andere mal dann eben weniger sorgfältig und gewissenhaft :-D


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 November 2012)

Hallo Sven

Für die GEMA ist doch der Veranstalter zuständig!?!
Dass sich da die Band drum kümmern muss wäre mir neu.
(Ausser natürlich "Die Band" ist der Veranstalter)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## KingHelmer (6 November 2012)

Was bei unseren Auftritten des Vereines natürlich immer der Fall ist 

Auch wenn wir eingeladen sind, stellt jeder Verein diese Liste auf und gibt sie dann ab.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei Bands das gleiche praktiziert wird, also dass der Veranstalter die Aufstellung von den Bands/Künstlern verlangt!

Grüße


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (6 November 2012)

Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Manchmal bin ich Veranstalter, manchmal nicht. Aber auch selbst wenn ich nicht Veranstalter bin, muss ICH ja das Formular ausfüllen. Der Veranstalter kennt ja weder die Titel, die ich spiele, noch sämtliche Credits.


----------



## SBC_USER (11 Dezember 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Darum gefällt mir ebenfalls die Lizenzphilosophie von Saia.
> 1000 Euro für die Programmiersoftware inklusive den Standardlibs, halte ich für einen fairen Preis. Wohlgemerkt für eine Lizenz gültig für alle Mitarbeiter der Firma.



Da bin ich ganz deier Meinung! Ist ne super Sache...


----------



## Majestic_1987 (9 Februar 2014)

Da finde ich die Lizenzpolitik von Beckhoff noch besser, 0€ für die Programmierumgebung inkl. Standardlibs und bei TC3 beliebig oft 7-Tages-Runtimelizenzen zum testen.


----------



## Pepper Ann (9 Februar 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Allerdings hat dies der Anbieter zu entscheiden und nicht der Nutzer ob es okay ist das man als Student eine Software for free kriegt.
> 
> mfG René



nur um es noch einmal klar zu stellen: ich hatte meine Beiträge auch so verstanden. dass es ein Aufruf an die Hersteller sein sollte, mal über ihre Politik nachzudenken. 

ich finde, gerade hersteller von Hardware, die auf bestimmte software angewiesen ist, sollten mal darüber nachdenken, ihre software über den hardwarepreis zu subvensioniren. in zeiten von immer härter werdendem wettbewerb sind gerade neukunden bares geld wert. ich könnte mir z.b. vorstellen, dass z.b. Siemens sagt, wer bei uns als Neukunde eine S7 ab 224 aufwärts kauft, eine Lizenz für Step7 dabei kommt...

lg, Anna


----------



## simaticplc (27 April 2014)

Jeder der gewerblich mit Software durch Programmierung Geld verdient sollte sich die Software auch Orignal beschaffen und lizensieren. Ein KFZ Mechaniker geht sich ja auch nicht beim Hufschmied jedesmal ein Werkzeug leihen sobald eine Reparatur reinkommt. Zum Beispiel kostet ja auch Eplan ne Stange Geld und wem das zu teuer ist der sollte seine Zeichenplatte wieder aus dem Keller holen.


----------



## ALgG (1 Mai 2014)

simaticplc schrieb:


> Jeder der gewerblich mit Software durch Programmierung Geld verdient sollte sich die Software auch Orignal beschaffen und lizensieren. Ein KFZ Mechaniker geht sich ja auch nicht beim Hufschmied jedesmal ein Werkzeug leihen sobald eine Reparatur reinkommt. Zum Beispiel kostet ja auch Eplan ne Stange Geld und wem das zu teuer ist der sollte seine Zeichenplatte wieder aus dem Keller holen.



Da irrt der Schreiber.
Der Mechatroniker für KFZ geht zwar nicht zum Hufschmied, jedoch zum Großhändler und Hersteller ...

Mit der Zeichenplatte bin ich jedenfalls schneller und günstiger dran. Stift raus und los! Nicht erst lange einarbeiten in die Software

Schönen ersten Mai noch, ich wurde vom Kunden bereits geweckt.
Andi


----------



## abe01 (2 Februar 2016)

Legale Raubkopien? Sind das nicht die, die hier in São Paulo vor der Tuer der Polizeiwache angeboten werden?
Habe mir schon immer meine gedanken darueber gemacht.

Ciao aus dem sonnigen Brasilien......


----------

